# Daisy - First and only picture so far!



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Blimey I am a rubbish member! Don't seem to have anytime to take pictures at the moment! Too busy watching for 'toilet signals'!  This is the only picture I have of her so far. It was on the first day we collected her and was very hot so she is chilling put on the cold tiles after a short walk round the block after her long car journey! She has little grassy bits on her nose!  She is gorgeous all over but I love her bear paws!


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

:love-eyes::love-eyes: awwwwwwwwww


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Sarah, she's absolutely gorgeous!

Karen x


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

wow, she is beautiful  and I am definitely in the love the paws camp


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

She is scrummy!!!!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Same as, I love chunky paws too .. 

Daisy is lovely Sarah xxxx


----------



## kelly282 (Jan 25, 2011)

aww shes gorg!!!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Gorgeous. How could two homes not want her? Lucky she's got you now


----------



## Carol (Jun 12, 2011)

Aww! Sarah - how cute is Daisy, lovely picture


----------



## MichelleE (Apr 2, 2011)

She looks identical to my Poppy - just with the white bits, so I think she's a beauty!


----------



## Bini (Jul 4, 2011)

she is wonderful! Just so cuddly. How old was she then when you got her? Her fur looks quite long if it's the first photo.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Great picture she looks lovely x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Bini said:


> she is wonderful! Just so cuddly. How old was she then when you got her? Her fur looks quite long if it's the first photo.


Thank you, we agree!  We collected her from the breeder on Tuesday, she is five months old hence the shaggier coat!


----------

